# Hose Railway Tunnel, Leicestershire, July 2013



## possessed (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello again  I've been meaning to get a report up for ages now, so here is my latest offering 

History:
Clawson Tunnel (sometimes called Hose) was 834 yards long and was listed for block telegraph purposes which provide regulations for platelayers' trolleys passing through. It also caused delays to trains on account of the gradient, trains often "sticking", with sometimes the front part of the train in the tunnel.
The tunnel served the London and North Western Line from Northampton to Nottingham. 


The portal of the tunnel:









A self portrait:





A refuge, built into the tunnel for workers:







Light at the end...


Looking out of the tunnel portal:





Anyway, that's all for now, hope to post more stuff soon


----------



## The Wombat (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm a big fan of this tunnel. First visited in 1993, Have visited several times.
Thanks for posting mate, always nice to see again


----------

